# taking a frist time hunter out



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi guys i am taking my buddies 13 year old son out saturday am for some pheasents probally going to grand river any suggestions on what part is best thanks


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Don't know the area. Be safe and review those shooting lanes and safety tips. Good luck !


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i sure will thanks for the good wishes


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

there r birds everywhere, u should have a good trip out.


----------

